# '31 CCM Massey



## ditchpig (Aug 13, 2022)

Put some modern cream rubber on the Massey because the 30 year old tires were 'tired' .... I like that they fill the fenders more and extend beyond the large lip of the rims....but hate the badging and reflective stripe....oh well. Looking for 'correcter' pedals and the bar should have a cross brace clamped on it. Anyone have a similar ride with the correct parts I can get ideas from?


----------



## Greg M (Aug 13, 2022)

Looking good.  Should’ve brought that to the Tweed Ride last Sunday.


----------



## Cbgimse (Aug 16, 2022)

I have a late twenties Massey in Victoria thats somewhat original


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 16, 2022)

Cbgimse said:


> I have a late twenties Massey in Victoria thats somewhat original



Cool! Thanks for the reply...That's all we can hope for sometimes is 'somewhat' ...just keeping them rolling. Have you ever seen one with a CCM branded chainguard? Catalog photos that I've seen show fenders but no chainguard on this style of bicycle. ?  Does your's have Gibson pedals? What kind of grips do you have on it? Are the wheels steel and are they pinstriped at all? Maybe post a photo? 
Thanks for any answers.....
Kryn


----------



## Cbgimse (Aug 16, 2022)

Bee hive grips, mesinger seat, Phillips rat traps, I have Gibson pedals but prefer other pedals for riding. Ive got the wrong cranks set on at the moment as well.


----------



## Cbgimse (Aug 16, 2022)

Chainguards were often added by the owner but did come factory on some models. Wheels are steel and they are too worn to see if they were ever pinstriped.


----------



## Cbgimse (Aug 16, 2022)

Here is a picture of my 41 repaint. It has wooden grips and a lepper seat, duomatic hub on original style Westwood aluminum rims


----------



## Cbgimse (Aug 16, 2022)

I have stacks of ccm parts plus some other items if you ever need anything. Not much for soft goods like seats or grips though


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 17, 2022)

Cbgimse said:


> I have stacks of ccm parts plus some other items if you ever need anything. Not much for soft goods like seats or grips though



Wow! Thanks for posting those great examples. I really like riding mine (except up hills) it's the closest thing to a time machine. A two wheel one as opposed to a vintage car. 
I wonder who sold these in the Victoria area because there seems to be a few more here than elsewhere. Northpark Bikes had a very similar model hanging in the back store window for a time. 
Did these come with a stand? I think I see a fender clip on yours?
So mine is not a 'stock' colour...oh well. I think it had those head tube pointed darts as well but funny how it's not continued elsewhere on the frame. I've considered making a duplicate handlebar brace because I know it had one. 
Hope we can talk/message again thanks!
Kryn


----------



## Cbgimse (Aug 17, 2022)

This is the one from NorthPark. I bought it earlier this year and then fixed it up with some of my own parts


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 17, 2022)

Cbgimse said:


> This is the one from NorthPark. I bought it earlier this year and then fixed it up with some of my own parts



God, it's a small town isn't it? 
Glad it's no longer hanging there unridden....
Talk soon,
KZee


----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 17, 2022)

cool badge! the whole bike is great!


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 17, 2022)

volksboy57 said:


> cool badge! the whole bike is great!



Thank you, very kind.....but you wouldn't say that if you had to ride it up a hill! Riders must have been stronger back in the 30's.


----------



## Cbgimse (Aug 17, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> Thank you, very kind.....but you wouldn't say that if you had to ride it up a hill! Riders must have been stronger back in the 30's.



Do you have a 20 tooth rear cog? That makes those bikes a lot nicer to pedal


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 17, 2022)

Cbgimse said:


> Do you have a 20 tooth rear cog? That makes those bikes a lot nicer to pedal



It has an 18 as you can guess. I would be very interested in something like 22 (but I doubt that cog was ever an option or availabe) as I think 20 unfortunately still won't get me low enough to make a difference for me.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Aug 17, 2022)

20 will make a big difference  and I think there are 22 tooths out there
Bike in my avatar is a 33 Delivery That I just picked up a rear rack with stand for .
It Has Gibson pedals and also has a real nice set of old ridable tires .
I had a 30s CCM Columbia as well .
The delivery is an old repaint I believe the only colours back then were Burgundy Dark blue a dark red and the delivery bikes were black with black wheels .
Mine is a weird bike because it has 28 instead of 26 inch wheels and I think it was originally burgundy with burgundy wheels .


----------



## Cbgimse (Aug 17, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> It has an 18 as you can guess. I would be very interested in something like 22 (but I doubt that cog was ever an option or availabe) as I think 20 unfortunately still won't get me low enough to make a difference for



A would recommend a 20T, like Bleedingfingers said, its a big difference. I use a 22 as a hill climber on my two speed hubs.


----------



## Cbgimse (Aug 17, 2022)

bleedingfingers said:


> 20 will make a big difference  and I think there are 22 tooths out there
> Bike in my avatar is a 33 Delivery That I just picked up a rear rack with stand for .
> It Has Gibson pedals and also has a real nice set of old ridable tires .
> I had a 30s CCM Columbia as well .
> ...



I could fit 28" wheels on my 38 balloon that came fitted with 26x2x1-3/4 tires.


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 17, 2022)

Cbgimse said:


> A would recommend a 20T, like Bleedingfingers said, its a big difference. I use a 22 as a hill climber on my two speed hubs.



I can't ride 30 seconds without hitting a hill in Brentwood. I would not bother with upgrading unless a 22 was an option. I appreciate what you're saying, but I'm not 30 anymore.


----------



## Cbgimse (Aug 17, 2022)

Fair enough, if youre not too particular on originality then add some gears. I built a wheel set with an eight speed shimano hub and drum front brake which was pretty sweet on my 40 double bar. Although these days a two speed kick back coaster brake is my preferred hub on those bikes


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 17, 2022)

Cbgimse said:


> Fair enough, if youre not too particular on originality then add some gears. I built a wheel set with an eight speed shimano hub and drum front brake which was pretty sweet on my 40 double bar. Although these days a two speed kick back coaster brake is my preferred hub on those bikes



I'll leave her I think. I've got other geared bikes and lower geared single gear rides so not going to spend time 'modernizing' this old girl. Thank you for the suggestion...I know it's an option. If a 22 cog comes my way that wouldn't change the look and I'd be able to stay in the saddle a bit longer.


----------



## 62typhoon (Aug 20, 2022)

This is my 39 CCM.motobike....it has the badge with the beaver at the top. both my 38 and 39 ccm do not have chainguards and appear to have never come with from factory....dont have a pic of the 38 but its a bit rougher, found it at the bottom of a scrap heap in Saskatchewan. I put the same cream tires on it , really made the bike, what size are those?...mine are skinny and I like the look of filling up the fenders


----------



## 62typhoon (Aug 20, 2022)

Sorry its the 38 with the beaver badge, this one has the newer CCM badge


----------



## Nashman (Aug 20, 2022)

Hi Kryn and @Cbgimse and @bleedingfingers /other contributors .Here are a few of my CCM's you've probably seen'em. Lepper saddle on the orginal drum brake maroon yr. '49 CCM 3-speed, original blue '39 Motorbike has new Dutch rims replicated by Caber Ken M in Ontario ( sold me the '38 Flyte I jazzed up a bit more/ another Caber B/L did the fenders/also Ontario), and the '38 Flyte is a Custom vision shared by Ken and I. They are all a dream to ride.Uphill ( geared high) not so fun.

Gibsons on the '39 and '38. Stock ( somewhat generic pedals) on the '49 and original ( needed shortys/ladies) ball ends scored from Scott McC. You guys have nice CCMS. Repro Flyte accessory style grips on the '39. Got them thru the CCM website. ( Early) CCM chainguards are kinda generic for CCM and look kinda lame in my humble opinion. I have one( had on the Flyte) but took it off.


----------



## 62typhoon (Aug 20, 2022)

Wow, beautiful bikes...do any of you have experience recovering a WRIGHTS seat?...I believe mine is original off my 38 but was in terrible shape, I had to weld the nose piece back on and now im contemplating recovering, it has no pan, just a bunch of rivets that hold the material , not sure how to even start?..ill get some pics


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 20, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Hi Kryn and @Cbgimse and @bleedingfingers /other contributors .Here are a few of my CCM's you've probably seen'em. Lepper saddle on the orginal drum brake maroon yr. '49 CCM 3-speed, original blue '39 Motorbike has new Dutch rims replicated by Caber Ken M in Ontario ( sold me the '38 Flyte I jazzed up a bit more/ another Caber B/L did the fenders/also Ontario), and the '38 Flyte is a Custom vision shared by Ken and I. They are all a dream to ride.Uphill ( geared high) not so fun.
> 
> Gibsons on the '39 and '38. Stock ( somewhat generic pedals) on the '49 and original ( needed shortys/ladies) ball ends scored from Scott McC. You guys have nice CCMS. Repro Flyte accessory style grips on the '39. Got them thru the CCM website. ( Early) CCM chainguards are kinda generic for CCM and look kinda lame in my humble opinion. I have one( had on the Flyte) but took it off.
> 
> ...



So cool, thanks for sharing these great CCMs! Love the blue of course. No you're absolutely right about the chain guards....I was hoping there might have existed a guard that was embossed CCM or uniquely styled.
The Flyte is my favourite!  
 Kryn


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 20, 2022)

62typhoon said:


> Wow, beautiful bikes...do any of you have experience recovering a WRIGHTS seat?...I believe mine is original off my 38 but was in terrible shape, I had to weld the nose piece back on and now im contemplating recovering, it has no pan, just a bunch of rivets that hold the material , not sure how to even start?..ill get some pics



Yeah that's gonna be tough to bring back if it's in that shape. But lets see the pics and we'll chime in with ideas.....thanks for posting!


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 20, 2022)

62typhoon said:


> This is my 39 CCM.motobike....it has the badge with the beaver at the top. both my 38 and 39 ccm do not have chainguards and appear to have never come with from factory....dont have a pic of the 38 but its a bit rougher, found it at the bottom of a scrap heap in Saskatchewan. I put the same cream tires on it , really made the bike, what size are those?...mine are skinny and I like the look of filling up the fenders
> 
> View attachment 1682563



The tires are Schwalbe Citizens....I think you can get fatter tires maybe by Continental not sure.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Aug 20, 2022)

You can put 700x50 on but you have to mod the forks a little and ditch the fenders


----------

